# This Day in History (Sept. 18, 1970)



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

God I still miss him...

Sure enough this morning came on to me;
Silver winged silhouette against a child's sunrise.
And my angel, she said unto me,
Today is the day for you to rise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

"Fly on my sweet angel,
Fly on through the sky,
Fly on my sweet angel,
Forever I will be by your side"


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Miss who?

10 characters


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Pierre Trudeau


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm I guess that explains the high amount of good tunes on the radio today!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh... Jimmy Hendrix.... 

*shrug*

Not really my cuppa....


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Oh... Jimmy Hendrix....
> 
> *shrug*
> 
> Not really my cuppa....


...and you call yerself a guitar player??!??

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

"and you call yerself a guitar player??!??"

Not really, no! 

(I'm a guitar player like Todd Snider, or John Prine, or James Keelaghan are guitar players)


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll bet they know Jimi, and when he died.

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Bully for them

Sept 1970, I was barely 5 months old.... So "Jimmy" was kinda 'before' my time.....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I went to London in August 1970 to start post secondary studies. 

For many, many people, when the news of Hendrix's death broke it was like a dark cloud had settled in after the shocking disbelief of a tornado. 

I'm sure that it must have been like that back here also.

Carlos Santana once said that Jimi's playing was like he (Jimi) was painting with oils while everyone else was just learning to use water colours. 

Dave


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Bully for them
> 
> Sept 1970, I was barely 5 months old.... So "Jimmy" was kinda 'before' my time.....


I'd have been 3. but I still knew who Michelle meant! :smile:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Bully for them
> 
> Sept 1970, I was barely 5 months old.... So "Jimmy" was kinda 'before' my time.....


Nothin' like a lil' respect.


CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIP Jimi


Often imitated, never equalled.

sdsre


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

""Respect" isn't in Clint's lexicon."
Sure it is.... Maybe there's a reason YOU don't see it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Jimi was from another planet. There can never be anyone like him again.

Man, over the course of a couple of years we lost a lot of talent.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

"over the course of a couple of years we lost a lot of talent."
Fred Eaglesmith has a really good song called "Alcohol and Pills" about that very subject.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> ""Respect" isn't in Clint's lexicon."
> Sure it is.... Maybe there's a reason YOU don't see it.



Dually noted. He will get as good as he givesfrom now on.

CT.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Dually noted. He will get as good as he givesfrom now on.
> 
> CT.


Ignore list

It works.



Jimi is imortal. He lives and beathes in a multitude of players, generation after generation.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Ignore list
> 
> It works.
> 
> ...


Naw. I'm bigger than that. Besides,,I'm never one to pass up a good argument!!

CT.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Paul said:


> .................
> But over the years hours and hours of outtakes have been released watering down the quality of what we can hear............


I have some that are pretty hard to listen to and others that are absolute gems; live bootlegs, imports, and studio work.

I just never gave up on Jimi, still listen to his music a lot, the soundtrack of my life. He's made a huge impression on me since I was 11, he died when I was 12. I helped my bro deliver papers that day with the news on the front page.

Milkman is right, Jimi is immortal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If Jimi never recorded anything other than Little Wing and Voodoo Chile he would deserve to be placed among the greatest guitarists in history IMO.

Of course he did much more.


Sloppy? sometimes.

Inspired? Seems clear to me. Listen to his contemporaries for reference.

Anyway, an RIP thread is not the place for a debate on his art or life.

Respect is due. He has mine.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Little Wing - Damn I wish I wrote that!!!

Jimi died long before I was born, 12 years before. But it was Him and Santana that made me want to play guitar. Now they make me want to play better. Still love his music and always will. Anyone can say what they want, it wont change my mind.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> (I'm a guitar player like Todd Snider, or John Prine, or James Keelaghan are guitar players)



Who ??????????????????????


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Who ??????????????????????


I was wondering the same thing? 

I'm not a huge Hendrix fan myself, but I love his greatest hits! 

My favorite tunes are Foxy Lady and Red House! sdsre
I love and prefer SRV's version of Little Wing. :bow:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

September 18th... the day Yngwie started practicing guitar with intentions of shredding, haha.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I'd have been 16 and playing in a band. 'Hey Joe' was on our set list. Probably the only Hendrix tune I played while he was still alive. 'All Along the Watchtower' remains my favorite Jimi tune. (Its a Les Paul, too!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

"To my ears, JH is no Bobby Orr."
I'd way much rather listen to Don Ross, or Chet Atkins or Mark Knophler than Jimmy Hendrix....

"Who ?"
Google can help you if you wish.... If not, your loss....


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I am still a big fan of Hendrix..There is always something that jumps out at you. I am a real big fan of his lyrical style on guitar EX. Little Wing, Castles Made of Sand. I have only one live version of Little Wing and it sounds amazing. I also have many bootlegs and offical releases that aren't very good but I think that was part and parcel of the 60's. Hendrix had 3 huge years and he changed the musical landscape forever!

RIP JIMI


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I was born in '69 and other than the five or six Hendrix Tunes that you hear on classic rock stations, I'm not all that familiar with his stuff. I'm not saying I don't like Hendrix, but I've never been into him. He kind of falls into the same category as The Doors do with me, I've never made the effort to buy the records or go out of my way to get into it.

I like guitar players that where heavily influenced by Hendrix (SRV for example) and I've jammed a few Hendrix tunes in my time, but I don't recall very many guys other than guitar players that were really into it.

I play Purple Haze and Foxy Lady with the exact same chord progression, I have no idea if its right or not but I've always gotten through the jam without anyone calling me on it.

Sacrelig? Probably.

P.S. - Not that he is on the same level as Hendrix, but I also don't really know much about Dimebag Darrel either, I know who he is but I can't name any of his stuff.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "To my ears, JH is no Bobby Orr."
> I'd way much rather listen to Don Ross, or Chet Atkins or Mark Knophler than Jimmy Hendrix....
> 
> "Who ?"
> Google can help you if you wish.... If not, your loss....


Do you have a tough time finding a backup band??:bow:

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Where did I ever say I wanted or needed a backup band? 

"Little Wing"
Didn't Sting cover that on.... was it "Nothing Like The Sun"?
Damn nice song, that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Bully for them
> 
> Sept 1970, I was barely 5 months old.... So "Jimmy" was kinda 'before' my time.....



...that would explain the missing perspective. had you witnessed the man's contribution in the context of the time period, your opinions would have some significance.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Where did I ever say I wanted or needed a backup band?
> 
> "Little Wing"
> Didn't Sting cover that on.... was it "Nothing Like The Sun"?
> Damn nice song, that.


My point exactly!!! No one would put up with that ego.:zzz:
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/CocoTone/?action=view&current=screwu2.jpg

two can play this game!

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

There's nothing wrong with ego when it's well earned.

But I can totally understand why my self-confidence would make you uncomfortable.... Too bad though... It really shouldn't.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Guys like you don't make me uncomfortable. Your lack of respect for someome who has made a major contribution to modern music makes me a bit pissed off. Guys like you are a dime a dozen. Guys like Jimi come around once in a blues moon, and leave us much too soon. You can leave anytime. We won't miss ya!! (nice commmercial by the wayLOLOLOL:wave:

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

And when I list people who are currently making contributions to music and the smartasses respond "Who?"... I don't let that piss me off.... 

It says more about their ignorance than it says anything else.

Lack of respect for Jimmy Hendrix? He's neither here nor there for me... I don't deny that he had an impact on music, but that impact means very little to me.... Why that bothers you is beyond me.

Why does my subjectivity impact on you in the least?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> There's nothing wrong with ego when it's well earned.
> But I can totally understand why my self-confidence would make you uncomfortable.... Too bad though... It really shouldn't.



...clint, ol' buddy, you always send my irony meter right through the roof.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> And when I list people who are currently making contributions to music and the smartasses respond "Who?"... I don't let that piss me off....
> It says more about their ignorance than it says anything else.
> Lack of respect for Jimmy Hendrix? He's neither here nor there for me... I don't deny that he had an impact on music, but that impact means very little to me.... Why that bothers you is beyond me.



...how about a little clarification, clint 'ol buddy? the fact that jimi's impact means so little to you is not what bothers anybody. here's what bothers folks, clint: someone starts a thread paying tribute to the man, and you somehow interpret this as an ideal opportunity to express your indifference.

-dh


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Can you believe the arrogance of this guy?? I suspect you are just sporting,,,so I will give you the benefit of the doubt. When you have something meaningful to contribute to the thread, and the music world,( other than your very fine commercial) then I will give some credibility to what your sorry ass has to say. 
Otherwise, this thread is for us guys who have fond memories of Jimi, and wish to extend some rememberance for the greatest electric guitarist to ever play the blues.sdsre

CT.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "Who ?"
> Google can help you if you wish.... If not, your loss....


"Miss who?" - ClintonHammond

...now, tell me, clint, since robert1950's little reference to your initial response to the first post of this thread went whooshing right over your head: have you ever considered developing a sense of humour?

or how about reading comprehension?

or....how about......humility?

-dh


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

"Can you believe the arrogance of this guy?"
That's FN rich.....

I'm not the one expecting other people to think/act/feel the same way I do....


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

He left his humility at the Kildaire House. Harrr...

Listen,Pal. Why don't you start a thread about Chet, and we will promise to stay away, and not shoot holes in your homage to your hero.

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

[FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] Humility is to make a right estimate of one's self. ~Charles Haddon Spurgeon

I know exactly what and who I am.... It's too bad that seems to make you so uncomfortable for some reason.


"[/FONT]homage to your hero."
I don't have heroes.... I don't need them.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

[QUOTE
I know exactly what and who I am.... It's too bad that seems to make you so uncomfortable for some reason.


"[/FONT]homage to your hero."
I don't have heroes.... I don't need them.[/QUOTE]

I know precisely what and who you are too, and everyone has one!!!









CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

At least I'm not blubbering and sucking that there might be people in the world who don't think/feel/act exactly like I do.... 

I'd rather be an a$$hole than be half that insecure and fragile.


That you HAVE to think so negatively of my confidence says way more about you and your insecurities than it'll ever say about me.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> At least I'm not blubbering and sucking that there might be people in the world who don't think/feel/act exactly like I do....
> 
> I'd rather be an a$$hole than be half that insecure and fragile.
> 
> ...




:zzz:


CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for making my point.... again.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Instead of having Clint polluting threads like this, maybe we could have a separate sub-forum where he would be able to beat his chest and spout vitriol to his heart's content all by himself.
> 
> Just a thought.


Careful with the big words. He'll have to look those up!

CT.:banana:


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Doesn't it say at the top of this forum to be respectful of all opinions?


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You don't give up do you?? This thread was started to show RESPECT for James Marshall Hendrix. You showed none of that, to him, nor the persons participating in this discussion. 

CT.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Eric Clapton walked into a music store on September 17 and saw for the first time in his life a left-handed Stratocaster. He bought it on the spot. He never got to give it to his friend. 



PS. True story.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

For the millionth time, Jimi did not die from a drug overdose, or misuse of "recreational drugs" He died by drowning on his own vomit, as a result of the stupidity of the woman he was with at the time. I do not believe that using sleeping pills to catch some zzz's is the same as doing heroin.
This post is way off topic. It is simply a memorial, and that has been turned into something ugly.
In my mind, Jimi will always be just where he belon gs, at the top of the heap. He is the reason I play. I look forward to the day I can shake his hand.

CT.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Mixing 9 sleeping pills with wine... ya... that's, as said above... 

"death by stupid"

And yes... the list of talent that's been destroyed by same is ALL too long....


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

"it does make his death such a waste"
+1!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I took a quick scan of your posts,,,your quite the piece of work Mr. Hammond. :banana:

CT.


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

*a little late*

Sorry I didn't post yesterday don't tell Jimi I was late 

I you can tell from my name I am a big Hendrix fan I am only 15 but he's my biggest influence R.I.P Jimi


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> Uhhhhh, I'm not Mr. Hammond........


Sorry,,,I was steaming!!! He gets the jist.

CT.


----------



## hendrix (Aug 21, 2007)

Paul said:


> I think you are in trouble young man!!!
> 
> _Voodoo Chile, (slight return)_
> 
> ...


Hey man

_If 6 was 9_

"I'm the one that has to die when its time for me to die so let me live my life the way I want to"

Ill try not to be late when I meet Jimi In the next world


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Andy Timmons > Hendricks (Yes I misspelled that in pure disrespect)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> The live version of "Machine Gun" on _Band of Gypsys_ is probably as close to essental listening as exists in the rock guitar idiom.


Man, that is the one song I dislike on that album; just another long, boring, dragged out jam.

The rest of the album is brilliant.

TG


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

This thread is making me wonder if we should have an age limit around here. But really, if a midgit critisizes a giant, what does that really mean? Is the giant any less of a giant, and is the midgit any closer to the giant? So, remember the world has its giants and its full of midgits, and the giants remain giants, and the midgits get farted on................


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

We're all giants.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> ...the giants remain giants, and the midgets get farted on................


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Jimi is the reason why after a lifetime I am still trying to play guitar. Thankyou Jimi for the your being with living, if only for a short while.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Doesn't it say at the top of this forum to be respectful of all opinions?


...AGAIN, the old irony meter goes right through the roof!!!

no more calls, folks, we have a winner. 

clint, 'ol buddy, you take the prize.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> I'd rather be an a$$hole...



...so...what are your other two wishes?

-dh

ps...i am number one on my ol' buddy clint's ignore list!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Guess this one is done....sdsre


----------

